# Tiny plants.... ?



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

does anyone know of a plant that has the following characteristic?

it must be tiny, a few cm tall
can be a grass
basically spreads like wildfire, to cover the whole of my substrate
will end up with a blanket of green

i was originally after clover, but i cant find any, so anything else? it can be a small leafed plant, but it must bunch together like a lawn...


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Echinodorus Tenellus


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

hmm, yeah i was thinking a little bit smaller thasn that? almost moss-like...

rela close to the substrate like poodle hair


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

plant java moss on the substrate or get some Hemianthus callitrichoides ''Cuba''


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

how about Glossostigma elatinoides? http://www.plantgeek.net/images/plantpics/glosso.jpg
or Riccia fluitans? http://www.plantgeek.net/images/plantpics/rfluitans.jpg
or Marsilea minuta  [URL=http://www.plantgeek.net/images/plantpics/mminuta.jpg]http://www.plantgeek.net/images/plantpics/mminuta.jpg (terrible pic)
This is the tinyest plant I know of -Hemianthus callitrichoides
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumap...trichoides3.jpg


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Other than java moss, most tiny carpet plants require pretty intense light. I'd just coat the bottom with java moss personally.


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

how hard is it to get java moss and is there a store online to buy from also anyone got a pic of it?

one more thing does it grow on the bottom of aquariums withou hurting the fish?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

It's not that hard to get.. sometimes you can even find it in the lfs. Here is a bunch for sale on aquabid.com it includes a pic of it growing on driftwood. You can also grow it on the substrate, and you can trim it short without hurting anything. http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auc...ntsf&1122007774


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

Aquatic clover (Marsilea quadrifolia) is sold here


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

also another aquatic clover called Marsilea minuta can be bought here


----------

